# golden rc at st. louis



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Lets have some info on the and qualifying, please


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Let's have some info on the open and qualifying, please!!


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Open was triple with short left retired; dogs won. As to land blind, understand about 26 back (after blind); don't know details, but dogs had to run tight to a person in a chair.

Qual was a double; long retired and flyer. Long retired was a tough, well placed bird. No blind immediately after marks. Left at 11:00; don't know what happened after.


----------



## tom barrale (Feb 22, 2008)

Open callbacks to 3rd series. 1,3,5,6,10,14,18,19,22,24,25,26,28,29,30,33,34,36,37,39,40,41,42,44,45,47,49,50


----------



## tom barrale (Feb 22, 2008)

12 dogs back for 4th series in Qual. Sorry don't have numbers.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Q backs.......2,5,7,10,12,13,15,20,21,24,25,& 26


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats to Marc and Megan Wells and their female FWR's Wood River's Highest Summit on the Qual Win. In the last 4 trials Denali has a 1st, a 2nd and a 3rd. Denali was handled by Jimmy Darnell.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*ATTAGIRL Nali!!!*

And of course, Marc and Jimmie.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

JTS said:


> Open & Amtr callbacks........anybody got em???


Also looking for Callbacks. PLEASE


----------



## southwings (Jan 29, 2008)

Any word on open or am.?

Thank you.


----------



## Ron Tiemann (Aug 9, 2009)

Nine dogs back to 4th series in the am. 3,9,10,21,24,35,36,38,45.


----------



## Ron Tiemann (Aug 9, 2009)

Open results 1st-25,2nd-22,3rd-40,4th-18,rj-1,j-5,14,26,28,37,47,49,50


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

what is going on in the derby?


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!! To O/ Martin & Barbra Kirby, H/Jim Beck, & White Oak's Lil Ms. "Chicka" for capturing the derby WIN!!!! This is Jim & Chickas' second derby performance together and the kirby's first derby BLUE in all their field career. Keep up the good work and enjoy your wonderful girl.


----------



## Ron Tiemann (Aug 9, 2009)

Derby results. 1st-6,2nd-3,3rd-1,4th-7,rj-10,j-4,11,16


----------



## Ron Tiemann (Aug 9, 2009)

Am. Results, 1st-24,2nd-21,3rd-9,4th-35,rj-3,j-45,38,36,10


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Big congrats to John & Gypsy on their Am win and all finishing!


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Way to go Jack.keepin' the gold in there.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Anything on the Qual?
SuzanneB


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Jack & Babe on the Open Jam!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Jim Beck & Traveler on the 2nd and for the Jam with Tug in the Open. And again for the Derby win.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to Martha Blank and Lassie for winning the Open. Lassie is now Qualified for both Nationals.

Lassie's Past 4 trials:
Golden - Open Win & Amateur Jam
Bluegrass - Open Win & Amateur RJam
Central Ark - Amateur 2nd
Black Warrior - Open Jam

Plus her less than 3 year old daughter Rinnie Jamming the Open!!!

Y'all have had a wonderful spring so far. Congrats



Also Congrats to John Gianladis and Gypsy on winning the Amateur.
Tom Barrale & Blaser with an Amateur 4th
Don Brawley & Choco with a Open Jam


----------

